
Ubershaders: A Ridiculous Solution to an Impossible Problem - based2
https://fr.dolphin-emu.org/blog/2017/07/30/ubershaders/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6qgbp0/dolphin...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/6qgbp0/dolphin_emulator_ubershaders_a_ridiculous/)

